# IE 8 Beta



## D. Paul (Oct 25, 2008)

Internet Explorer: Get It Now

whuddya think?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2008)

Haven't tried it. I use Firefox as my main browser, I need IE only as a backup if a have a problem with a website. So I can't afford to have glitches with IE.


----------



## Herald (Oct 25, 2008)

I downloaded it. Seems to load a bit quicker but I'm still going to use Firefox or Safari.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 25, 2008)

I may try it - Firefox is main, but I use IE, Safari, Opera and Google ad hoc.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 25, 2008)

downloaded and will try later, I too am a big FF fan.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 25, 2008)

I mainly use FF too. I used to use Opera a lot a few years ago but it doesn't play that well with Thunderbird, so it's not my #1 choice right now. I found the Opera newsreader also had problems keeping things in order and will have older posts posted out of order with no rhyme or reason. I like Thunderbird's newsreader better now, although I wouldn't have said that a couple of years ago when I was using an older slower computer. 

I pretty much only use IE the way Fred and others noted. Some company websites, especially those with forms you have to complete, will only work in IE. I've completed at least one long application process related to a business I was in in FF and lost it completely because for some reason the site wouldn't recognize FF, but it worked fine in IE. Other times sites like that won't display properly unless you use IE. So I usually try to remember to use IE in those situations, although the situation isn't as bad as it was a few years ago.

I have so far resisted downloading Safari even though Apple keeps trying to slip it under the rug along with iTunes updates. Hey, I thought only the demonic MS would pull something like that?  So even if Safari is the best thing since sliced bread I've so far resisted downloading it mainly for that reason. I already have FF and Opera anyway.


----------



## Casey (Oct 25, 2008)

If MS could have it their way, they would make it so IE were required for every web page on the Internet. The only reason IE is required for some websites at all is because they've incorporated proprietary software in their browser and server software. If they just played fair and stuck with standards no one would have to use their horrible browser.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2008)

Or they could be like 6th on the browser list, and have it installed as virtual spyware to up their share. Apple, never does that, no. They don't make you use iTunes with their products, do they? And they would _never_ install that bloatware Quicktime automatically, would they, no never. And it's not like Quicktime once it is installed (automatically) takes over all your broswer preferences - no, I've never had that happen.

Only Microsoft does stuff like that.


----------



## D. Paul (Oct 25, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> I downloaded it. Seems to load a bit quicker but I'm still going to use Firefox or Safari.



Regarding Safari for those who use it, do web pages look different to you? I mean as far as font clarity? There just seems to be a fuzziness to the pages. I've done tweaks but no effect.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll use it when Oprah endorses it.


----------



## Casey (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Herald (Oct 25, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded it. Seems to load a bit quicker but I'm still going to use Firefox or Safari.
> ...



I have no problem with the font. I am on it right now and it's fine.


----------

